
The Fatal Flaw of Deeplinks and How to Fix It - jasonlbaptiste
http://jasonlbaptiste.com/featured-articles/the-fatal-flaw-of-deeplinks-and-how-to-fix-it/?utm_content=buffer2d378&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
calbear81
Are you envisioning cards as widgets that leverage the API of a partner app or
are they just re-formatted mobile web views embedded within another app? For
example, Uber wouldn't have worked unless they also built all of the payment
and user account/rating functionality into an embeddable mobile web view. Once
you're there, you might as well support mobile web.

------
oliwarner
Have you ever tried to read your site on a phone? As soon as I scrolled, a
thousand things blocked the content to get me to subscribe or share. I reward
that sort of behaviour with an instant close.

